# A fine motorcar for your pleasure



## KenOC

Up to a car a day is yours -- all yours! -- well, in your dreams at least. Please post here any fine automobiles that catch your fancy. A new one every day if you like!

Today I'll take a car from Daimler, the British Daimler, not Daimler Benz. This is the Daimler 4 litre Light Straight-Eight saloon from 1939, registered to the Lord Mayor of London. Body by Vanden Plas.


----------



## PetrB

*Auburn Speedster, ca. 1936*

Auburn Speedster, ca. 1936


----------



## hpowders

I prefer my own.

Double click for a better photo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't drive and know very little about cars, but when I was a kid I loved the look of this:

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.607987702120382792&pid=15.1


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> View attachment 37185
> 
> 
> I prefer my own.
> 
> Double click if you wish to feel sick.


I have no care or envy for your vehicle, and the only slightly repulsive thing to me in that photo which makes me feel a little sick, perhaps, is that *if the location has palm trees, it is off my list!* _Mais, chacun à son goût._


----------



## mirepoix

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_2002








One of the first cars I owned. It was impractical for work and the insurance was high. But girls liked it and I liked girls. So I kept it for a few years.


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> I have no care or envy for your vehicle, and the only slightly repulsive thing to me in that photo which makes me feel a little sick, perhaps, is that *if the location has palm trees, it is off my list!* _Mais, chacun à son goût._


PS: I did not initiate this thread.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> PS: I did not initiate this thread, did I? But since he posted the topic......


Whether it is for prestige, or the pleasure of driving and handling the vehicle, we all have to make our own kind of fun!

For the money (usually more than a car,) I'd prefer a seven to ten-foot long concert grand and housing with a room acoustically large enough for it, and for the more mundane transport rely upon public transportation, taxis, and the occasional rented vehicle (I prefer flying, as a passenger, though another unaffordable wish dream is to learn how to pilot a plane) -- because that piano is a machine I would love to drive!


----------



## hpowders

My other qualities are good. I give to charities.


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> Whether it for prestige, or the pleasure of driving and handling the vehicle, we all have to make our own kind of fun!


The radio sounds like mono it is so freakin' awful.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> For the money (usually more than a car,) I'd prefer a seven to ten-foot long concert grand...


I should have made clear that your fine automobile is absolutely free for the nonce, all insurance and fees paid, and comes with a full tank of gas. It's not like you can choose something else instead, sorry.


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> The radio sounds like mono it is so freakin' awful.


Well, 999 out of 1000 ain't bad, and the radio can be readily switched out.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'd love to have my 1977 F100 that I drove from 77 through 84:


----------



## KenOC

I will definitely NOT select my own first car, a Fiat 850 Spyder. Sporty looking, but in fact a totally worthless POS.


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> Whether it is for prestige, or the pleasure of driving and handling the vehicle, we all have to make our own kind of fun!
> 
> For the money (usually more than a car,) I'd prefer a seven to ten-foot long concert grand and housing with a room acoustically large enough for it, and for the more mundane transport rely upon public transportation, taxis, and the occasional rented vehicle (I prefer flying, as a passenger, though another unaffordable wish dream is to learn how to pilot a plane) -- because that piano is a machine I would love to drive!


I have those too.


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> Well, 999 out of 1000 ain't bad, and the radio can be readily switched out.


I rarely use it. When I drive, I drive.


----------



## mirepoix

I'd like to add my first car.
It was a 1972 Renault 12TS. The 'TS' signified that it was the twin carb version, which coupled with the front wheel drive meant a quick getaway from the traffic lights. Sadly, that's where the fun stopped because it was a wreck. I bought it from a bass player who hated me. The driver's side wing had a series of about 6 inch by 1 inch rusted holes running the length of it. My way of dealing with this was to build up layers of spackling paste (polyfilla) and newspaper and then painting over the top in nearly the same colour (with a paintbrush) and hoping the cops wouldn't notice.

Girls liked this car less than the BMW. However, when I was gigging in clubs I'd often give a colleague a run home in it - so it comfortably carried me, a Ludwig drum kit, and a petite stripper in her thirties (at least) by the name of Betty, who gave me the _glad eye _and under her overcoat was often still clad in her French maid outfit. I'm not a believer in making excuses, but in this instance I want to point out I was only 17.


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> I should have made clear that your fine automobile is absolutely free for the nonce, all insurance and fees paid, and comes with a full tank of gas. It's not like you can choose something else instead, sorry.


I chose "A (phantasy If I could have, gratis) one of a number of fine automobiles I would like to wear, so to speak." Just saying, between one machine and t'other, I'd rather drive a piano, since I find that so much more interesting.


----------



## aleazk

petrb said:


> -- because that piano is a machine i would love to drive!











All dreams can come true!... but be aware of what you wish!.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I had four of these in my younger (and less affluent) days









One of my best moments ever was when a guy at a service station on the M6 asked me if I had jump leads - he was pretty shocked when my rusty Lada pulled up to his shiny Merc ... but it started his car in a few ticks :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> One of my best moments ever was when a guy at a service station on the M6 asked me if I had jump leads - he was pretty shocked when my rusty Lada pulled up to his shiny Merc ... but it started his car in a few ticks :lol:


Reminds me of that joke

Customer: "Can I get a stereo for my Lada?"

Dealer: "Sounds like a fair swap, yeah, go on then!"


----------



## aleazk

In the 60's, my grandfather had a typical Peugeot 404:










They crossed the Andes in that thing in a trip from Argentina to Chile.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> -- because that piano is a machine I would love to drive!


Well, we can offer you this model, chauffer included:


----------



## aleazk

Jeez ...


----------



## TurnaboutVox

KenOC said:


> Well, we can offer you this model, chauffer included:


Sorry, chauffeur or chafer?


----------



## KenOC

aleazk said:


> In the 60's, my grandfather had a typical Peugeot 404:
> 
> They crossed the Andes in that thing in a trip from Argentina to Chile.


Grandpa's car? Good idea! My grandfather drove one of these in the 1950s. I always loved that propeller in front!


----------



## ptr

I'm built for comfort, and if luck will have it I envision myself in one of these!







--- Alvis TD21 Cab

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Driving on the roads is becoming less fun around here (it is a crowded little island) but I fancy driving one of these around Manchester, just for a day! (Well, it's a _street_-car, isn't it?) And it just so happens I do some work occasionally in the building beside the tram, for your further enlightenment.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


> Well, we can offer you this model, chauffer included:


Well, Ken, I laughed my socks off at that, but daren't hit 'like' in case what I liked was misinterpreted


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Reminds me of that joke
> 
> Customer: "Can I get a stereo for my Lada?"
> 
> Dealer: "Sounds like a fair swap, yeah, go on then!"


Q. How do you double the value of a Lada?

A. Top it up with petrol

there are loads more!


----------



## aleazk




----------



## Ingélou

I've never actually owned one, but this was the 'car of adventure' that I fancied in the days of my youth - preferably with an Airedale in the back, on a red tartan rug.


----------



## Taggart

Headphone Hermit said:


> Q. How do you double the value of a Lada?
> 
> A. Top it up with petrol
> 
> there are loads more!


They also apply to Skodas as well. One of the advantages of the (old) Lada was the way it would start in almost any conditions. A colleague at work told me the classic way to get one started in freezing cold was to add a little extra petrol to the (open) carburetor and it would generally start - basic but effective.



Ingélou said:


> I've never actually owned one, but this was the 'car of adventure' that I fancied in the days of my youth - preferably with an Airedale in the back, on a red tartan rug.
> 
> View attachment 37266


Trouble is, it would probably be unsteerable. I remember sitting in the very back of one of those and the front end starting to lift because there was too much weight behind the back axle. I had to keep leaning forward to get the thing balanced properly. A big bouncing dog in the back .....

We currently drive this:










(Photo courtesy of street view - we got behind a camera car when it was doing our road.)


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

aleazk said:


>


This has to be one of the scariest looking cars I've ever seen. I wonder was it some weird prototype or concept of "covered motorcycle".


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

KenOC said:


> I will definitely NOT select my own first car, a Fiat 850 Spyder. Sporty looking, but in fact a totally worthless POS.


I preferred the X19-VS I drove such a long time ago.

There was no hood for vandals to slash and room in the bonnet for the top with yet more room in the boot for the petrol tank


----------



## PetrB

mirepoix said:


> I'd like to add my first car.
> It was a 1972 Renault 12TS. The 'TS' signified that it was the twin carb version, which coupled with the front wheel drive meant a quick getaway from the traffic lights. Sadly, that's where the fun stopped because it was a wreck. I bought it from a bass player who hated me. The driver's side wing had a series of about 6 inch by 1 inch rusted holes running the length of it. My way of dealing with this was to build up layers of spackling paste (polyfilla) and newspaper and then painting over the top in nearly the same colour (with a paintbrush) and hoping the cops wouldn't notice.
> 
> Girls liked this car less than the BMW. However, when I was gigging in clubs I'd often give a colleague a run home in it - so it comfortably carried me, a Ludwig drum kit, and a petite stripper in her thirties (at least) by the name of Betty, who gave me the _glad eye _and under her overcoat was often still clad in her French maid outfit. *I'm not a believer in making excuses, but in this instance I want to point out I was only 17.*
> 
> View attachment 37205


Behaving perfectly according to your age at the time, and be glad you did!


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


>


Whoa! Platypus at 12 o'clock!


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> View attachment 37242
> 
> 
> All dreams can come true!... but be aware of what you wish!.


Is that John Clayderman's dragster?


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> I've never actually owned one, but this was the 'car of adventure' that I fancied in the days of my youth - preferably with an Airedale in the back, on a red tartan rug.
> 
> View attachment 37266


Ahh, can't find a pic, but the Volvo woodie station wagons.... nice!


----------



## KenOC

My choice for today: The 1935 Duesenberg SJ Special "Mormon Meteor," which might garner a few glances around town. 400 HP and several land speed records at Bonneville...but I'll be careful, I promise!


----------



## Weston

I do not drive (I _could,_ but I don't) but I'd probably enjoy something like this.


----------



## aleazk

Haut Parleur said:


> This has to be one of the scariest looking cars I've ever seen. I wonder was it some weird prototype or concept of "covered motorcycle".


They are called "microcars", I think. They were popular in the soviet era east Europe. The only evidence I have for this claim is the following, and ridiculously hilarious, clip from The Simpsons:


----------



## Manxfeeder

This is nice.










This is not.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

aleazk said:


> They are called "microcars", I think. They were popular in the soviet era east Europe.


Not just in eastern Europe, Aleazk. These (BMW Isetta) were a fairly common sight where I grew up in Scotland in the 60's: (I remember my fascination with them as a child)










These (Messerschmitt Kabinroller - I can just imagine the reaction from my Grandpa, who was an RAF Sergeant-fitter during the war, to being asked to buy a Messerschmitt motorcycle / car!) rather less so, but there were some around:










I gather they played quite a part in getting the (west) German car industry going again after the war.


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> Not just in eastern Europe, Aleazk. These (BMW Isetta) were a fairly common sight where I grew up in Scotland in the 60's: (I remember my fascination with them as a child)


Somebody in my neighborhood (near Portland Oregon) had an Isetta Kleinwagen when I was a little kid. Fascinating indeed! You got in and out by opening the entire front, which was on hinges (can be seen in the picture).


----------



## Taggart

aleazk said:


>


Gad a Fuji Cabin! Question is can you get it out of second gear?


----------



## mirepoix

Another day so I can have another car, yes? Well, I'd like this one, please.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renault_Dauphine

By all accounts it is (and I believe this is the correct term in engineering) 'crap', but hey, I need to look at my face every morning when I shave, you know?

Photo via Wiki and courtesy of http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben124/sets/72157627947271782/


----------



## Taggart

Another Citroen for me:










The original DS model.


----------



## ptr

Taggart said:


> The original DS model.


Absolutely, she was the last beautiful Citroën!

/ptr


----------



## TxllxT

ptr said:


> Absolutely, she was the last beautiful Citroën!
> 
> /ptr












Sorry, this is the last beautiful Citroën! A few months ago I bought in Belgium my 7th Citroën Xantia 2HDi Diesel with a carpass of 115.000 km. The hydraulic suspension, the wonderful design (IMO better than the DS), the spaciousness inside together with a great sound from six speakers (2 frontdoors, 2 backdoors + 2 tweeters near the frontwindow). The best car for long travels ever made...:angel:


----------



## ptr

TxllxT said:


> Sorry, this is the last beautiful Citroën! A few months ago I bought in Belgium my 7th Citroën Xantia 2HDi Diesel with a carpass of 115.000 km. The hydraulic suspension, the wonderful design (IMO better than the DS), the spaciousness inside together with a great sound from six speakers (2 frontdoors, 2 backdoors + 2 tweeters near the frontwindow). The best car for long travels ever made...:angel:


Don't be sorry, but You are completely wrong of course! The Xantia is so unattractive in my eyes that not even its parents could love it... :devil:

/ptr


----------



## Marschallin Blair

ptr said:


> Don't be sorry, but You are completely wrong of course! The Xantia is so unattractive in my eyes that not even its parents could love it... :devil:
> 
> /ptr


---















Well, there's no disputing taste- _or_ horsepower. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.- but here's my standard-bearer: a 70' Charger, 727 torqueflight, Dana 60 rear, 528 full-blown Hemi.

Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

-- To each his own, certainly.


----------



## clara s

my favourite subject

wow...

for today E-class cabrio 2014









true class

1800cc, top speed 231km/h

not bad


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> my favourite subject
> 
> wow...
> 
> for today E-class cabrio 2014
> 
> View attachment 37327
> 
> 
> true class
> 
> 1800cc, top speed 231km/h
> 
> not bad


I bet clara s would look pretty good in that one! Might even drive robert s insane!!!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I bet clara s would look pretty good in that one! Might even drive robert s insane!!!


thanks

I was thinking to use it later, with Johannes as a fellow passenger hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> thanks
> 
> I was thinking to use it later, with Johannes as a fellow passenger hahaha


You might get beard hair all over you as fast as you would be driving with the top down. 
That car you chose has mayhem written all over it!!

Might have inspired Johannes to write a 5th Symphony, Der Wind.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I bet clara s would look pretty good in that one! Might even drive robert s insane!!!


My neighbor/friend has a new E Class Sedan and the passenger seat is hard as a rock! I just smile and say "great car" because it basically is. Also, when we went over a bump, I felt it quite well. I thought a MB E Class would have better road insulation.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> You might get beard hair all over you as fast as you would be driving with the top down.
> That car you chose has mayhem written all over it!!
> 
> Might have inspired Johannes to write a 5th Symphony, Der Wind.


noooo, Mercedes is medium risk

there are other more risky cars

der wind des Mercedes


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> My neighbor/friend has a new E Class Sedan and the passenger seat is hard as a rock! I just smile and say "great car" because it basically is. Also, when we went over a bump, I felt it quite well. I thought a MB E Class would have better road insulation.


yes the Mercedes seats are usually a bit hard,

but I like the cabrio not the sedan which has harder... (now what is the english word)?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> noooo, Mercedes is medium risk
> 
> there are other more risky cars
> 
> der wind des Mercedes


Yeah. You need a Maserati or Ferrari!!!

I know someone who has a Ferrari in NYC and he got a speeding ticket the first day he drove it.
In the USA it's hard to drive powerful sporty cars in public.
Too much harassment.


----------



## hpowders

Where I live there are a few convertibles- a couple of Porsche Boxsters and a few Mazda Miatas-roadsters.
Sometimes I will see an occasional Toyota convertible around where I live.
But the sun is too strong where I live-you need to drive just after dawn or just before dusk to enjoy cabrios.
Mostly top up from what I've seen!!!
Yet on the highway, folks drive with the top down doing 117 km/hr. I wouldn't enjoy that.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yeah. You need a Maserati or Ferrari!!!
> 
> I know someone who has a Ferrari in NYC and he got a speeding ticket the first day he drove it.
> In the USA it's hard to drive powerful sporty cars in public.
> Too much harassment.


yes I would appreciate the Ferrari Testarossa hahaha

perfect car for the countryside in Europe

small village roads with frequent turns


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Where I live there are a few convertibles- a couple of Porsche Boxsters and a few Mazda Miatas-roadsters.
> Sometimes I will see an occasional Toyota convertible around where I live.
> But the sun is too strong where I live-you need to drive just after dawn or just before dusk to enjoy cabrios.
> Mostly top up!!!


just before dusk for me is fine

I am a late riser in the morning

I do not remember having seen dawn

only in photographs


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> yes I would appreciate the Ferrari Testarossa hahaha
> 
> perfect car for the countryside in Europe
> 
> small village roads with frequent turns


The authorities don't harass fast drivers?


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Everyone has flash cars on the road where I live but I have the biggest house and am mortgage free. 

Cars are nice to look at but I just use mine to get from a to b so as long as it's reliable and has mod cons such as a/c, powered locking and windies then it's fine for me without a premium badge or the ability to go from 0-60 in under 5 seconds. I can live with waiting 8 or even 9 secs to get as far as 60 and am getting older so don't want the world passing me or me it too quick


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> just before dusk for me is fine
> 
> I am a late riser in the morning
> 
> I do not remember having seen dawn
> 
> only in photographs


Ha! Ha! Yeah. That's like me with snow! A very dim memory. But those photos are beautiful!!! 

Yes. Just before dusk is a good time to drive-not many people or cars out and about and the sky is usually so beautiful....maybe the moon....perhaps Venus, to accompany you.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Really the hot rod that I want (besides my old '77 F100 previously posted) 
is one of these with a 5.0 V8 and manual transmission:


----------



## hpowders

Try and find a MT.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I know Taggart has beaten me to it, but I want one as well, please!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> The authorities don't harass fast drivers?


they do but the situation is not as hard as in USA

if you manage not to be seen around hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Yeah. That's like me with snow! A very dim memory. But those photos are beautiful!!!
> 
> Yes. Just before dusk is a good time to drive-not many people or cars out and about and the sky is usually so beautiful....maybe the moon....perhaps Venus, to accompany you.


you got the atmosphere

especially when you drive next to the seaside and the moon forms a silver river

starting from your car, crossing the sea and up straight to the dark sky

and then, comes the composer, any composer you fancy

and you start travelling to other worlds

incredible sense


----------



## clara s

Headphone Hermit said:


> I know Taggart has beaten me to it, but I want one as well, please!
> 
> View attachment 37338


let me call the headquarters of CITROEN

they might have a thunder frog in their museum


----------



## KenOC

Ah, I feel like another Duessy today! I'll take this SJ LA Grand Dual-Cowl Phaeton from 1935. Just the thing for popping over to 7-11 for a six-pack.


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm not overly needy. Any car that can fly or swim is okay with me.


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> I'm not overly needy. Any car that can fly or swim is okay with me.


Flying car? James Bond wouldn't be caught dead in this one.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> you got the atmosphere
> 
> especially when you drive next to the seaside and the moon forms a silver river
> 
> starting from your car, crossing the sea and up straight to the dark sky
> 
> and then, comes the composer, any composer you fancy
> 
> and you start travelling to other worlds
> 
> incredible sense


I may have added a slight bit of atmosphere but clara s completed the thought; such a pleasure to read your wonderfully descriptive post and be able to transport myself.

Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I may have added a slight bit of atmosphere but clara s completed the thought; such a pleasure to read your wonderfully descriptive post and be able to transport myself.
> 
> Thank you! :tiphat:


oh sir!

for the transportation, do not forget that the car must be comvertible


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> oh sir!
> 
> for the transportation, do not forget that the car must be comvertible


Yes. Last I looked, I don't have one! All such beautiful trips will have to be mentally instigated, sad to say.


----------



## clara s

KenOC said:


> Ah, I feel like another Duessy today! I'll take this SJ LA Grand Dual-Cowl Phaeton from 1935. Just the thing for popping over to 7-11 for a six-pack.


I have exactly this car in a model 1/15

with very small details

amazing

Duesenberg had incredible cars


----------



## hpowders

We must go for a spin some day. I will go on an extremely strict diet.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> We must go for a spin some day. I will go on an extremely strict diet.


hahaha

have you seen the film "honey I shrunk the kids?"


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Yes. Last I looked, I don't have one! All such beautiful trips will have to be mentally instigated, sad to say.


best trips are the ones controlled by the mind


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha
> 
> have you seen the film "honey I shrunk the kids?"


Yes. If I did that I wouldn't be very eager to come forward and admit it. My SO might hold a grudge against me.


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> best trips are the ones controlled by the mind


Yes. Some of the best times ever were in dreams; some of the scariest too!


----------



## mirepoix

Today I'd like to be driving this. 
Renault 8 Gordini.









And I like that blue.


----------



## KenOC

Today I'll take a 1959 Cadillac, from back in the days when cars was cars. This beauty could fly to the moon if it could find enough gas stations along the way.


----------



## rrudolph

My personal favorite: 1938 Phantom Corsair. Intended for limited production but only one was made due to the death of the designer/builder.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

we need to see fewer cars on the roads (especially when I'm trying to ger from 'A' to 'B')









http://inhabitat.com/art-student-creates-invisible-car/


----------



## KenOC

rrudolph said:


> My personal favorite: 1938 Phantom Corsair. Intended for limited production but only one was made due to the death of the designer/builder.
> 
> View attachment 37510


Cool car! I've put my name on the waiting list for this one and will get it when you're done!


----------



## shangoyal

Ford Mustang 1967


----------



## Wood

KenOC said:


> You got in and out by opening the entire front, which was on hinges (can be seen in the picture).


These were in fact known as bubble cars.

Given that they were fitted with small motorcycle engines with no reverse gear, I wonder what would happen if they were parked straight in front of a wall.


----------



## KenOC

Wood said:


> These were in fact known as bubble cars.
> 
> Given that they were fitted with small motorcycle engines with no reverse gear, I wonder what would happen if they were parked straight in front of a wall.


Today some heavy motorcycles (Honda Goldwing and BMW K1200) have reverse gears. If you park nose-in downhill, that will make you very happy.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


> Today some heavy motorcycles (Honda Goldwing and BMW K1200) have reverse gears. If you park nose-in downhill, that will make you very happy.


its a while since I sold my last bike (Kawa GTR1000) but I'm fairly sure I never parked it nose down - if it was on the main stand, you'd need Mr universe to get it off it if you were downhill and if it was on the side-stand, it would be in danger of falling over ... from what I remember.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Honda Prelude EX 2.2









I had one of these for a few years. It had done over 100 000 miles but it still went like stink, stuck to the road like glue, went round bends as if it was impossible not to make a turn and had sticky-up headlights when you flashed the lights. Unfortunately, the sump was porous so it stained the driveway, there was a tiny petrol leak somewhere so it reeked of fumes ... and the last straw was when the sunroof leaked and water was stored in the roofspace so that when I went up a slight incline on morning, I got several dozen litres of cold water on top of me and had to go home to get changed. Unfortunately, the seat was still wet so I had to go back again to get a third suit so that I could get changed into dry clothes at work. Still, it was fun to drive


----------



## ArtMusic

You guys are too modern for me. I prefer something more classical and suits my musical taste.


----------



## KenOC

Wanting a bit of excitement today, I'll take a Bugatti Veyron 16.4. 987 HP and 268 MPH (Super Sport version, only 1.7 million British pounds).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

KenOC said:


>


No good over road humps, Ken - my Prelude struggled enough and it was nowhere near as low down as this


----------



## Ingélou

I can't find a photo of the right model, but this is a family car that I remember fondly - a cream Ford Zodiac, the early model (it was provided by Dad's employer). I remember it coming home to our house in a terraced street (not the home pictured - that was a 'move up') in 1959 one Summer evening & we all piled in (6 kids) so Dad could give us a ride out to the country. Blue leather seats. Magic!


----------



## Taggart

Like this










but in cream - which Ingélou says is much classier!


----------



## Jos

After lots of Mercedii , Volvo's and Alfa's we are now driving a Range Rover. Absolutely the most fantastic car we've ever had. It's the last model before they became posh. Addictive V8 with silky smooth automatic.
Strange combination of pleasure and guilt, every time I fill this oldy up with scary amounts of petrol.......sensible familycar ? ...No. Fun ?....yes!!
Will post picture soon

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## cwarchc

Many years ago, in my yoof, all I was interested in (after girls) was cars and motorcycles, the faster the better
My 1st car was one of these, in a fetching lurid, lime green


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ingélou said:


> I can't find a photo of the right model, but this is a family car that I remember fondly - a cream Ford Zodiac, the early model (it was provided by Dad's employer). I remember it coming home to our house in a terraced street (not the home pictured - that was a 'move up') in 1959 one Summer evening & we all piled in (6 kids) so Dad could give us a ride out to the country. Blue leather seats. Magic!


Didn't they have a bench seat in the front that went from one side to the other and therefore you could get in as many people as would fit? 'Uncle' Tom took us from Liverpool to Prestatyn in his - fairly certain there were 4 adults and 4-7 kids in it. Of course, 'Uncle' Tom was no uncle - he was a mate of my Dad's from the social club, but in those days 'uncle' and 'aunt' referred to friends of the family, respected neighbours and so on - pity that stopped?


----------



## KenOC

A 1909 Stanley Steamer might be fun...for a bit, and in nice weather. Fred Marriot set a land speed record in a Stanley Steamer racing car in 1906 at 128 MPH. He tried again at Daytona in 1907 in a modified Steamer -- the boiler was wrapped with seven miles of piano wire -- but the car became airborne at 140-150 MPH and Marriot was grievously injured. He didn't make a third try. His earlier steam-powered record stood until 2009.


----------



## cwarchc

I "progressed" to one of these.
Mine was a '73 model with a 455 V8 in cream with a green stripe








8 mpg on a good day, it's the only car were I have done 40mph stood still, in a haze of tyre smoke:devil:


----------



## KenOC

OK, today I'll take the ThrustSSC, current folder of the land speed record and the first supersonic record at 763 MPH over one mile. Not really street-legal, but maybe nobody'll notice -- ya think?


----------



## aleazk

KenOC said:


> OK, today I'll take the ThrustSSC, current folder of the land speed record and the first supersonic record at 763 MPH over one mile. Not really street-legal, but maybe nobody'll notice -- ya think?


"How to make a supersonic car:

a) take a supersonic jet fighter

b) remove the wings...

there you have it!..."


----------



## KenOC

So who needs a SmartCar?


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> So who needs a SmartCar?


Oh, please, how can you be sure the passengers aren't pedaling that one?


----------



## PetrB

..................................


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> ..................................
> 
> View attachment 37984


Tres kewl! ............................


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Tres kewl! ............................


Literally "cute!" Love the trailer as accessory


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> Literally "cute!" Love the trailer as accessory


All very fine until you come to a hill...


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> All very fine until you come to a hill...


Uphill, anyway. But hey, Volkswagons used to be very much in that category, too


----------



## Op.123

The McLaren P1 is bristling with technology that one would expect to find in a top-secret deep space NASA project; such as the car's rear wing, which creates so much downforce on the back of the car that at speed the wing will actually lower itself automatically to avoid breaking the suspension. All the hours of R&D in the windtunnel have certainly paid off well for McLaren; with a quoted top speed that's been limited to 217mph (349km/h), and a quartermile pass from a standing start breaking the exclusive 10-sec barrier (the P1 does it in 9.8sec), the P1 obliterates nearly all the competition in the market. 0-100km/h (62mph) gets dispatched in 2.8sec, or if you fancy a 0-200km/h (124mph) reading of 6.8sec, the P1 is an altogether different breed of animal and savage speed that hasn't ever been encountered by the average human being.


----------

